# May i go now...



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

My oh found this poem and well sad as it is it's also beautiful and i think very relevant
May I go now? 
May I go now?
Do you think the time is right? 
May I say goodbye to pain filled days and endless lonely nights? 
I've lived my life and done my best an example tried to be. 
So can I take that step beyond and set my spirit free? 
I didn't want to go at first, I fought with all my might. 
But something seems to draw me now to a warm and living light. 

I want to go, I really do. 
It's difficult to stay. 
But I will try as best I can to live just one more day. 
To give you time to care for me and share your love and fears. 
I know you're sad and afraid, because I see your tears. 
I'll not be far, I promise that, and hope you'll always know... 
That my spirit will be close to you where ever you may go. 

Thank you so for loving me 
You know I love you too. 
That's why it's so hard to say goodbye and end this life with you. 
So hold me now just one more time and let me hear you say... 
Because you care so much for me, 
You'll let me go today

Poem of Susan A Jackson


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

God I'm tearing up just reading that.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Bloomin hek Kelly, I'm in floods reading that! It is a beautiful verse


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

That is so beautiful -and made me cry thinking of my Poppy psl at the age of 4 due to metasophagus problems


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thtas brought tears to my eyes, great poem


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Its a really beautiful moving poem. 

Sue


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

My make-up is running ............. (sniff) 
I think this poem is so relevant to all of us on here - thanks for posting it Kelly.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh god that's set me off now!

Lovely poem


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

i not lost one yet, but thats just ... bottom lip wobbles.. just good, so good, thx hun.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

That brought so may tears to my eyes I could hardly see to write this


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

i read the first couple of lines and couldnt continue to read it for the tears


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

i had to read the poem twice as first time i was crying. such a lovely poem


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

very good poem it made me cry and barney did too


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

very good poem,,,**sobbing**


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Crying..


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I think were all in tears now but i am very glad you shared it x


----------

